# EGD/Bx with Gastrostomy tube removal



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all - is it appropriate to code 43247 (FB removal) for removal of a gastrostomy tube at the time of an EGD w/Bx?


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would bill only the 43239 (bx). When my doctors perform a G-tube removal they do not use an endoscope to examine the upper gastrointestional tract and to locate the tube and remove it. Most of their G-tube's are removed in the office and qualify for only an office visit.


----------

